# yamaha se112



## 400_4man (Jan 10, 2012)

well the lp100 I was counting pennies for sold before I got to it, looking at kijiji I found a yamaha se112 that caught my eye. messaged back and forth and I feel I can get it for decent price. only thing is I can't find much of anything about it online. anyone have any experience with these? 

I have decided since it'll be my first electric I think I want something with an hss setup for versatility, I play alot of country now on my acoustics but would like to do a little of everything on an electric and think the hss is the way to go and I think it's a nice looking guitar (haven't seen in person yet).

also any opinion on johnson amps? I was talking to a guy the other day with a 30 watt johnson (didn't give the model number) that is selling it for $40. I'm looking at either that or a peavey rage 158 going for about $50. which would make the better amp?

Thanks
Blake


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

The Yamaha is a pretty good guitar but it could use a bit of fine tuning to make it better. That being said - beginners may or may not even notice these flaws. Most of us 'old timers' who started guitarring in the 1960's had to fight with poor necks, frets that would tear your skin, weak pickups and guitars that never held their tune. It was a learning curve, like an apprenticeship, that we had to overcome. Once we started playing 'pro grade equipment' we realized that there are guitars - and then there are great guitars.

About amps: look for a model that has 15+ watts and at least a 10" speaker. You may want to look into the Line 6 modelling amps...lots of different tones in a small box. Even though I have small and large tube amps my favourite home amp is a Vox Pathfinder 15r plugged into a larger cabinet with a 12" speaker


----------

